# Leistungsberechnung



## CheGuevara83 (24 Februar 2008)

Hi, ich habe einen Drehstrommotor im Stern an einem Frequenzumrichter laufen. Mein FU(Micromaster) zeigt einen Strom von 2A an. Der cosphi ist 0,86. Wie berechne ich dann die Leistung?? Ist folgende Formel richtig??

Pmotor= 230V*IMotor*Wurzel3*cosphi

Gruß
Che


----------



## Sockenralf (24 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

damit kommst du auf die augenommene Leistung --> *ACK* 


Vorrausetzung ist aber, daß deine Werte STIMMEN!!!!!




MfG


----------



## edi (24 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

das stimmt aber nur wenn der Motor auch gerade 230 V erhält.
Läuft er mit kleinerer Freqeunz ändert sich ja auch die Spannung (U/F Anpassung ), damit wäre die Formel bezüglich der Spannung nicht mehr richtig.
Eigentlich sollte der Umrichter die momentane Leistung anzeigen können.


----------



## CheGuevara83 (25 Februar 2008)

Stimmt, dadran hab ich garnicht gedacht;-) Das ganze soll eine Facharbeit werden , wobei die Leistung in einer Visualisierung angezeigt wird. Zum Glück hat der MM 440 ja noch einen zweiten Analogenausgang, da kann man ja die Ausgangsspannung abgreifen sogesehen.


----------



## gravieren (25 Februar 2008)

Hi



> Das ganze soll eine Facharbeit werden , wobei die Leistung in einer Visualisierung angezeigt wird. Zum Glück hat der MM 440 ja noch einen zweiten Analogenausgang, da kann man ja die Ausgangsspannung abgreifen sogesehen.


Warum greift du nicht die Ausgangsleistung ab und legst diese auf den DA-Wandler ?


----------



## CheGuevara83 (25 Februar 2008)

Okay hat alles funktioniert, danke schön


----------



## CheGuevara83 (6 März 2008)

Mir ist noch ein weiteres Problem in der Formel aufgefallen. Der cos phi= 0,86 der auf dem Motortypenschild steht, gilt ja nur bei 50 Hz und Nennbelastung. Gibt es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit den cos phi auch für andere Frequenzen und unterschiedliche Belastungen zu berechnen??


----------



## vierlagig (6 März 2008)

moooooooooooooment ... wenn wir weiterhin von einem sinusförmigen Strom sprechen, bleibt IMHO auf Grund der Polanordnung im Motor, die Phasenverschiebung und damit auch der Leistungsfaktor gleich. 

Da ein FU aber keinen reinen sinusförmigen Strom ausgibt, könnte man jetzt sagen, sollte man sich den das einmal genau anschauen, ja, aber IMHO ist dieser Einfluß zu vernachlässigen!


----------



## IBN-Service (7 März 2008)

CheGuevara83 schrieb:


> Mir ist noch ein weiteres Problem in der Formel aufgefallen. Der cos phi= 0,86 der auf dem Motortypenschild steht, gilt ja nur bei 50 Hz und Nennbelastung. Gibt es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit den cos phi auch für andere Frequenzen und unterschiedliche Belastungen zu berechnen??



Hallo Che,
du hast Recht.

Ändert sich die Frequenz, so ändert sich u.a. auch der Blindwiderstand
der Wicklungsinduktivität, außerdem der Schlupf usw...

Daher ändert sich auch der CosPhi, das hat mit der Polanordnung im Motor
m.E. wenig zu tun.

Ob und wie man die Änderung des Leistungsfaktors berechnen kann,
kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

Am bequemsten kann man natürlich die Leistung des Motors aus der
entsprechenden Codestelle im Umrichter auslesen, wie ja schon gesagt wurde.

CU

Jürgen

.


----------



## vierlagig (10 März 2008)

für sinusförmige Ströme gilt:


```
S = 1,73 x U(f) x I(f)

P = 1,73 x U(f) x I(f) x cos phi


           P     1,73 x U(f) x I(f) x cos phi
cos phi = --- = ------------------------------ = cos phi
           S          1,73 x U(f) x I(f)
```

oder?


----------



## kiestumpe (10 März 2008)

Richtig, also braucht er drei Größen z.B. U,I und P


----------



## Frank (10 März 2008)

gut kombiniert


----------



## Dummy (10 März 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> für sinusförmige Ströme gilt:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
Hi,

hab die Gleichung mal vereinfacht:

cos phi = cos phi oder 1=1

Ist sicher nicht verkehrt, aber ob das weiterhilft?


----------



## vierlagig (10 März 2008)

Dummy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab die Gleichung mal vereinfacht:
> 
> ...



du hast quasi falsch vereinfacht ... es ging darum, ob der cos phi frequenzabhängig ist oder nicht und ich habe mit der herleitung unterstrichen, dass der leistungsfaktor nicht frequenzabhängig ist, anders als es der jürchen behauptet hat ...


----------



## kiestumpe (10 März 2008)

Sehr fragwürdige Herleitung... das einzige was man daraus herleiten kann, ist was dummy schon angeführt hat: 1=1


----------



## vierlagig (10 März 2008)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> Sehr fragwürdige Herleitung... das einzige was man daraus herleiten kann, ist was dummy schon angeführt hat: 1=1



nich nur allgemein in frage stellen sondern auch konkrete bedenken äußern! dumm rumsabbeln kann ich alleene besser 

da steht nich 1=1 ... da steht das cos phi = cos phi ist, egal ob die frequenz 50Hz oder 30Hz beträgt ...


----------



## PeterEF (10 März 2008)

> du hast quasi falsch vereinfacht ... es ging darum, ob der cos phi frequenzabhängig ist oder nicht und ich habe mit der herleitung unterstrichen, dass der leistungsfaktor nicht frequenzabhängig ist, anders als es der jürchen behauptet hat ...


 
Der Phasenverschiebungswinkel ist freilich frequenzabhängig, bei der Reihenschaltung einer Spule mit einem ohmschen Widerstand z.B.:


```
phi = arctan 2*pi*f*L / R
```


----------



## vierlagig (10 März 2008)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Der Phasenverschiebungswinkel ist freilich frequenzabhängig, bei der Reihenschaltung einer Spule mit einem ohmschen Widerstand z.B.:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



das ersatzschaltbild eines motors ist zwar komplizierter, tut aber auch nichts zur sache, da ein drei-phasen-drehstrom immer eine phasenverschiebung von 120° hat, dafür sorgt die frequenz-drehzahl-kopplung.


----------



## kiestumpe (10 März 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> dumm rumsabbeln kann ich alleene besser



keine Angst, ich mach dir deinen Platz hierin nicht streitig 

Ne, mal im Ernst, das was IBN-Service und PeterEF bereits dazu geschrieben haben beschreibt das Verhalten schon grob.
Ansonsten guckst du hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asynch...ische_Betrachtung_.28.22Ersatzschaltung.22.29


----------



## vierlagig (10 März 2008)

wie man auf dem von dir verlinkten Ersatzschaltbild erkennt:







handelt es sich um einen RL-Hochpass und einen LR-Tiefpass. Die Phasenlage dieser verhält sich quasi-umgekehrt ... 

... wollt ihr mir wirklich die 120° Phasenverschiebung bei 3-Phasen-Drehstrom ausreden?


----------



## Dummy (10 März 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wie man auf dem von dir verlinkten Ersatzschaltbild erkennt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mit cos phi ist die Verschiebung zwischen Strom und Spannung gemeint und nicht die Verschiebung zwischen den Phasen(120°)!

Außerdem: Die Mathematik lügt nie


----------



## vierlagig (10 März 2008)

Dummy schrieb:


> Mit cos phi ist die Verschiebung zwischen Strom und Spannung gemeint und nicht die Verschiebung zwischen den Phasen(120°)!
> 
> Außerdem: Die Mathematik lügt nie



mit phi ist der Winkel zwischen Wirk- und Scheinleistung gemeint, aber das sollten wir ja schon wissen ... mein Ansatz begründet sich darauf, dass sowohl die Scheinleistung als auch die Wirkleistung frequenzabhängig ist und das meines erachtens im selben Maß, da in beiden Betrachtungen die selbe frequenzabhängige Spannung und der selbe frequenzabhängige Strom zum tragen kommt ... insofern hast du recht, hier lügt die Mathematik nicht ...


----------



## Dummy (10 März 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> nich nur allgemein in frage stellen sondern auch konkrete bedenken äußern! dumm rumsabbeln kann ich alleene besser
> 
> da steht nich 1=1 ... da steht das cos phi = cos phi ist, egal ob die frequenz 50Hz oder 30Hz beträgt ...



Wenn das stimmt was Du sagst, müsste der Blind- und Wirkwiderstand bei einem Antrieb konstant sein und nicht von der Frequenz abhängen. 

Tut mir leid, dass ist absoluter Blödsinn!


----------



## vierlagig (10 März 2008)

Dummy schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmt was Du sagst, müsste der Blind- und Wirkwiderstand bei einem Antrieb konstant sein und nicht von der Frequenz abhängen.
> 
> Tut mir leid, dass ist absoluter Blödsinn!



flasch, wenn stimmt was ich sage, ist die Scheinleistung und die Wirkleistung von der Frequenz abhängig nicht aber der Leistungsfaktor.

bin mir sicher, das es in Grenzgebieten eine gewisse Abweichung gibt, vielleicht gibt es sie auch im "normal Betrieb" aber solang sie keiner mathematisch herleiten kann, kann ich auch keinem Recht geben


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 März 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ..aber solang sie keiner mathematisch herleiten kann, kann ich auch keinem Recht geben


Bei mir ist es zwar schon etwas her, eine Herleitung fällt mir daher schwer  .

Ich erinnere mich allerdings ganz schwach an die Begriffe wie "Eisenverluste", "Strombelag" und "Sättigung". Vierlagiger, fällt dir dazu vielleicht etwas ein? Ist dein Ersatzschaltbild vielleicht etwas zu vereinfacht?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## vierlagig (11 März 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich allerdings ganz schwach an die Begriffe wie "Eisenverluste", "Strombelag" und "Sättigung". Vierlagiger, fällt dir dazu vielleicht etwas ein? Ist dein Ersatzschaltbild vielleicht etwas zu vereinfacht?



is ja nicht mein ersatzschaltbild, dieses hat mir der geschätzte kollege kiestumpe ans herz gelegt ... 

das ein ersatzschaltbild einfach ist liegt in der natur der sache, es soll die wesentlichen physikalischen abläufe beschreiben ... wenn der zotos auf den motor pinkelt hat das ja auch nen einfluß, aber ist von der aktuellen betriebstemperatur abhängig ... also: mit welchem ersatzschaltbild wollen wir weiterarbeiten? jenes, welches hier schon da ist? oder lieber das hier: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oder hat jemand vielleicht noch eins, womit er mir endlich die abhängigkeit cos phi(f) in von mir aus 20 formeln beweisen kann?


----------



## kiestumpe (11 März 2008)

Du kannst auch gerne das ausführlichere ESB nehmen, wenn es dir weiterhilft den cos phi (f) zu ermitteln. Falls du die Eisenverluste noch mit berücksichtigen willst, musst du noch zusätzlich einen Frequenzabhängigen Widerstand parallel zur Hauptinduktivität schalten.
Auf jeden Fall fehlt noch der Widerstand an Ur.
Danach Z_gesamt ermitteln Ortskurve oder Frequenzgang plotten lassen.
Auf zwei sich kompensierende Hochpass/Tiefpass Schaltungen läuft's jedenfalls nicht hinaus.

Rechenhilfen sind z.B. hier:

http://wims.unice.fr/wims/wims.cgi?...+module=tool/analysis/function.en&+cmd=resume

hth


----------



## Dummy (11 März 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> is ja nicht mein ersatzschaltbild, dieses hat mir der geschätzte kollege kiestumpe ans herz gelegt ...
> 
> das ein ersatzschaltbild einfach ist liegt in der natur der sache, es soll die wesentlichen physikalischen abläufe beschreiben ... wenn der zotos auf den motor pinkelt hat das ja auch nen einfluß, aber ist von der aktuellen betriebstemperatur abhängig ... also: mit welchem ersatzschaltbild wollen wir weiterarbeiten? jenes, welches hier schon da ist? oder lieber das hier:
> 
> ...


 
Das Netzwerk zeigt es doch ganz genau. Darin befinden sich von der Frequenzabhängige Widerstände(Impedanzen). Wenn Du da eine sinusförmige Spannung anlegst, wirst Du am Ausgang eine Phasenverschiebung zwischen Strom und Spannung feststellen. Daraus resultiert eine Blindleistung, da zwischen den Spulen Ausgleichströme fließen. 

Da die impedanzen frequenzabhängig sind ändert sich bei veränderter Frequenz auch der Phasenverschiebungswinkel und damit auch der Leistungsfaktor.


----------



## vierlagig (11 März 2008)

Dummy schrieb:


> Das Netzwerk zeigt es doch ganz genau. Darin befinden sich von der Frequenzabhängige Widerstände(Impedanzen). Wenn Du da eine sinusförmige Spannung anlegst, wirst Du am Ausgang eine Phasenverschiebung zwischen Strom und Spannung feststellen. Daraus resultiert eine Blindleistung, da zwischen den Spulen Ausgleichströme fließen.



soweit so gut, das sind die grundlagen, die ich hier mal den meisten nutzern als bekannt zuschreiben würde



Dummy schrieb:


> Da die impedanzen frequenzabhängig sind ändert sich bei veränderter Frequenz auch der Phasenverschiebungswinkel und damit auch der Leistungsfaktor.



ja, die phasenverschiebung ändert sich für die erste masche und ja, auch für die zweite masche, aber in welchem maß beeinflußen sich diese verschiebungen?

und wenn es ein cos phi(f) gibt, warum gibt es dann keine eindeutige aussage dazu? keine formel? keine lehrmeinung? wo sind denn hier die antriebsexperten?


----------



## Frank (11 März 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> warum gibt es dann keine eindeutige aussage dazu? keine formel? keine lehrmeinung? wo sind denn hier die antriebsexperten?


 
gib dir doch mal einen ruck und befrage den antriebspapst schlechthin... dr.wenzel hat da sicher einen lösungsansatz


----------



## vierlagig (11 März 2008)

Frank schrieb:


> gib dir doch mal einen ruck und befrage den antriebspapst schlechthin... dr.wenzel hat da sicher einen lösungsansatz



ich hör ihn schon "aber herr vierlagig, haben sie denn überhaupt nichts bei mir gelernt? das ist doch ganz einfach ..." ... aber eine gute idee ... ob ich ihn in den weiten der TU-seiten finde?


----------



## PeterEF (11 März 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und wenn es ein cos phi(f) gibt, warum gibt es dann keine eindeutige aussage dazu? keine formel? keine lehrmeinung? wo sind denn hier die antriebsexperten?


 
In Grundlagen ET habe ich oft gefehlt, weil die Vorlesung immer frühs war, wenn ich gerade ins Bett bin, aber gerade habe ich mal Friedrichs Tabellenbuch Elektrotechnik vom Dachboden geholt. Im Kapitel 3.4 (Grundgesetze im Wechselstromkreis) finden sich die Formeln auch für cos phi(f) für diverse R/C/L-Kombinationen, eine davon habe ich ja bereits mal weiter oben hingeschrieben...

Im übrigen ist die Umstellung Deiner Formel nicht korrekt:

Code:

cos phi = P / S

ist korrekt, Du darfst aber jetzt nicht einfach für 

P = S * cos phi einsetzen!
(das führt logischerweise zu 1==1)

Sinnvoller ist:

cos phi = R / Z = (P / S)

Da die frequenzabhängigkeit von Z keiner bestreitet, ist wohl klar,
dass auch phi frequenzabhängig ist? 

Mal ganz ohne Formeln: welchen Widerstand hat eine Spule bei unendlich hoher Frequenz und welcher (Wirk-)Strom fließt dann da durch?
Und im Gegensatz: wie siehts bei Frequenz 0 (Gleichspannung) damit aus?

Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## Dummy (11 März 2008)

Folgendes habe ich dazu gerade gefunden:
http://www.explosionsschutz.ptb.de/dokumente/0311lehrmann.pdf

Insbesondere Abbilung 5 ist ganz interessant.


----------



## vierlagig (11 März 2008)

Dummy schrieb:


> Folgendes habe ich dazu gerade gefunden:
> http://www.explosionsschutz.ptb.de/dokumente/0311lehrmann.pdf
> 
> Insbesondere Abbilung 5 ist ganz interessant.



das hab ich auch schon gefunden, aber vorerst beiseite gelegt, da es da um oberschwingungs-verluste geht und wie ich schon im 8 beitrag in diesem thread erwähnte ...



vierlagig schrieb:


> Da ein FU aber keinen reinen sinusförmigen Strom ausgibt, könnte man jetzt sagen, sollte man sich den das einmal genau anschauen, ja, aber IMHO ist dieser Einfluß zu vernachlässigen!



 ... interessieren mich nicht die oberschwingungen - viel mehr interessiert mich die frequenzabhängigkeit des cos phi bei einer sinusspannung und wie sich diese abhängigkeit darstellt ...

... darüber hinaus finde ich die darstellung sehr fragwürdig, denn bei 50Hz einen cos phi von unter 0,5 anzunehmen widerspricht meinen praxiserfahrungen ... oder handelt es sich da etwa um den leistungsfaktor des umrichters? genaue angaben sind nicht zu finden da einmal von maschine, umrichter und auch wieder motor gesprochen wird und auch nicht eindeutig hervorgeht ob die frequenz, die der oberschwingungen ist oder die des betriebes ... da finde ich 4kHz an einer ASM illusorisch ... also insgesamt bringt mich diese ausarbeitung nicht weiter ... es sei denn es macht sich jemand die mühe es mir zu erklären ...


----------



## Dummy (11 März 2008)

1.
Auszug aus dem Dokument:
Für die Anwendung dieses Verfahrens müssen zunächst die frequenzabhängige
Impedanzkurve sowie die Kurve für den Leistungsfaktor der betreffenden Maschine
gemessen werden.

2. Von PeterEF

Sinnvoller ist:

cos phi = R / Z = (P / S)

Da die frequenzabhängigkeit von Z keiner bestreitet, ist wohl klar,
dass auch phi frequenzabhängig ist? 

Ist lesen denn so schwer?

Wiederleg doch einfach diese Aussagen, vielleicht geb ich Dir dann recht!


----------



## Motorwickler (13 März 2008)

*Klarstellung*

@Che:

also wegen dem Leistungsfaktor
folgende Beitrage solltest du dir ansehen:

ibn-service
www.spsforen.de/showpost.php?p=123889&postcount=9

Onkel Dabobert
www.spsforen.de/showpost.php?p=124252&postcount=25

kiestumpe
www.spsforen.de/showpost.php?p=124289&postcount=27

dummy
www.spsforen.de/showpost.php?p=124391&postcount=35

PeterEF
www.spsforen.de/showpost.php?p=124310&postcount=32


Alles was vierlagig geschrieben hat ("Polanordnung im Motor"), ist Unsinn! Ich nehm mal an, er wollte nur mal lustig sein und nachweisen das 1=1 ist.



			
				vierlagig schrieb:
			
		

> ACHTUNG! Humor wird als solcher nicht gesondert ausgewiesen!



Das merkt man! :-(


----------

